# Buying costumes online



## kaylasmith (May 21, 2009)

Speaking of buying costumes online, I found a site based out of California, I think anyway bc the phone number, (probably out of India) that's offering the cheapest costumes online. They say they'll give 12% back if anyone is cheaper. Not a bad deal. I thought I'd share. Oh, the site is: halloweencostumesale.com


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I hope it'll be hopeful to people.

I only wish their plus size section was better. size 16-18 is NOT plus size. That's messed up.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

samhain.voodoo said:


> thanks for sharing, i hope it'll be hopeful to people.
> 
> I only wish their plus size section was better. Size 16-18 is not plus size. That's messed up.


Amen, sister!!!!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i found a fantastic costumer on ebay...i keep forgetting to take pics of the costume though i did post a pic of it at one point. custom made to your size, with many options for material if htye have it they will use it.

a custom fitted costume in two weeks from japan was 75.00 no shipping!


----------



## kaylasmith (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, here's a hyperlink: http://www.halloweencostumesale.comhttp://www.halloweencostumesale.com


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Amen, sister!!!!


I second that Amen! And their idea of a size 16-18 is usually more like a size 12-14. I have been a size 16 for YEARS, and most of those "plus sized" costumes are too small for me. The ones that REALLY get me going say fits size 16-24. Who are they kidding? I bought one once... it BARELY fit me at a size 16, and there is NO WAY it would ever fit a size 24. That's why I have MADE my own costumes for the last 3 years...

*throws her hands up and demands better costume sizing*


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

costume sizing is the absolute bane of my existence . i weigh 185 pounds. my jeans say size 14 my shirts say xl. no bigger truly, yet a Plus size costume never ever ever fits. ugh.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have bought quite a few costumes from Halloween Costumes and Halloween Masks for Adults and Kids - BadPlanet.com! and they have a nice selection and ship super fast. Thank you for the link to the other, you can never have anough resources.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I have never actually bought a costume... Do all sizes run small or just the plus sizes?


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

if my mom is any indication, she's a size 8/10 and wears an XL costume....


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Yuck. What a pain.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm with the Amen Sisters. I work in the costume business and most of the costumes that are available nowadays are sized super small. We have tiny girls that look like Barbie that even have to wear a medium or a large and they're horrified! So it's not just the size 16's that feel that way. I make my own costumes so that they fit and look the way I want them to.


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

You can also check out the site below. They sell an array of costumes. They sell it cheap also.


----------

